# TunerPro/TunerPro RT... Free Software for ECU Tuning?



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

I stumbled across this program and searched the Vortex for it with 0 results... anyone heard of it or used it? I saw there is a old Porche Motronic file and thought maybe, just maybe it'll work for us Bosch ME7 people...









here's the site,
http://tunerpro.markmansur.com/

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with this also. Bump to ya.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I ran across this recently too... but will this allow us to unlock the ECU and play with boost and stuff as much as we want?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Yup... You have to disasemble the code and then find the ECU's .bin file... It's been found, Andy Whitaker has them listed on his website.... dude is a freakin smart, really smart.... this can be done but time consuming. I think with a lil effort and dedication from a few of us. we can get this done! No BS!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I'm game... I can't seem to find this on that website, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

yeah no prob. give me a min.. Also there is a gang load of tuning software we can use.. all free and downloads easily.... Pretty cool...


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: TunerPro/TunerPro RT... Free Software for ECU Tuning? (rono1)*

tunerpro can't support me7. you would want to use another program like winOLS.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_I'm game... I can't seem to find this on that website, can you point me in the right direction?

http://www.andywhittaker.com/E....aspx

http://www.andywhittaker.com/H....aspx
here you go....


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: TunerPro/TunerPro RT... Free Software for ECU Tuning? (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_tunerpro can't support me7. you would want to use another program like winOLS. 

Autronic, huh... I just ran across that program and already downloaded it. 
Mirror, how long have you been working on this for? let's get this done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Well, I'm getting my BT setup in a couple of weeks... then it's gonna be time to start playing with this. Let's keep this thread going and try to get something accomplished.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_Well, I'm getting my BT setup in a couple of weeks... then it's gonna be time to start playing with this. Let's keep this thread going and try to get something accomplished.

_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_Well, I'm getting my BT setup in a couple of weeks... then it's gonna be time to start playing with this. Let's keep this thread going and try to get something accomplished.

We really need to get this done then! I got about 2-3 months before i go BT, definetly could use the extra cash for hardware!!!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (rono1)*

People have been trying to get this done for years now. Only 1 individual that I know of has been successful in writing his own software for ME7 in the US. The rest have been companies that, to my knowledge, have purchaced the stuff straight from Bosch.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

I lost the link to "that one thread" a while back. Is it dead? Someone who knows what I'm talking about, please link me via PM. Thanks.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (inivid)*

"that one thread" I'm assuming is on the streetcarforums... check yer PM's..
slappynuts was doing a fair amount of work in this area too..
There's definitely a community interest to do tuning like this, but noone's really stepped up to the plate to actually do it :/


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

i lack the knowledge to really step up, unfortuneately. i am very interested in learning, but have no idea what language i'm looking at.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

If somebody's done it, the rest of us can copy it. I've been waiting for somebody to crack this... every time I bring it up, everybody else always just tells me that I can't do it. If one person did it, it shouldn't be hard for eerybody else to just do exactly what he did.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_If somebody's done it, the rest of us can copy it. I've been waiting for somebody to crack this... every time I bring it up, everybody else always just tells me that I can't do it. If one person did it, it shouldn't be hard for eerybody else to just do exactly what he did.

thats funny. because i have that one persons file on my laptop. it's pretty easy to overlay a oem file and a modified file, to decifer the maps. although, the file i have isn't that great...


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

How would I go about overlaying that modified file onto my OEM code?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Ques. You know how there are bosch ecu readers right? well say if we were to read an ECU of a Flashed ecu from one of the big wigs, couldn't we technically just copy their code word for word and apply to our own ECU's?
I'll find the program and post it up.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I always wondered why nobody did that... I guess somebody has to be first. I'd thought about using the free demo of the REVO software and then just using it as a template.
I'm not gonna start with everything until I get my BT setup in two weeks... anybody else want to try it first?


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

Mainly the reason people haven't just copied the ECU software of "one of the big wigs" is because it is encrypted. In the encrypted code, I'm betting there is a check in place to make sure only that one ECU that was flashed can run the code. They probably do this by checking the ECU's serial code or something similarly unique.
But like all encrypted code that boots from unencrypted code, there are ways to get around it.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Has anybody "gotten around it"?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

The focus here should not be on stealing others tunes, but giving us the ability to create our own tunes from the ground up.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_The focus here should not be on stealing others tunes, but giving us the ability to create our own tunes from the ground up.

No doubt.. It would be for reference only.. Not cool to take someone's hard work and blast it across the internet...


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

The point isn't to steal their tune... I just want to use what they have so that I can get an idea of what a good tune is.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (T3hD0gg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3hD0gg* »_Mainly the reason people haven't just copied the ECU software of "one of the big wigs" is because it is encrypted. In the encrypted code, I'm betting there is a check in place to make sure only that one ECU that was flashed can run the code. They probably do this by checking the ECU's serial code or something similarly unique.
But like all encrypted code that boots from unencrypted code, there are ways to get around it.

apr is by far the toughest to decrypt. giac coming in a close second, although an average joe did decrypt giac's s4 file. so it can be done, but there are copyright's on the big tuners. so even if you decrypted the file, you could be in big schit for re-writing the file onto another ecu. but no law against overlaying.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_"that one thread" I'm assuming is on the streetcarforums...

Well i just found this thread and read through 3/4 of it and i must say you cats are smart! Funny to find that posters in that thread can be found in this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So whats the deal here fella's? What needs to happen to get this done? Money, ecu files, time, etc.? We can make this happen!


----------



## sn34r (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (rono1)*

I would love to take this on as a side project.

If someone could get me some info about how to actually acquire the program from a stock ECU, that would get things rolling for me.
I could just read the program from my jetta, disect it and post the findings here.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (sn34r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sn34r* »_I would love to take this on as a side project.

If someone could get me some info about how to actually acquire the program from a stock ECU, that would get things rolling for me.
I could just read the program from my jetta, disect it and post the findings here.

do it! 
i can shoot you an oem file if you would like. just let me know which ecu you have. you will also need to be able to open a .rar file.


----------



## sn34r (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*

opening a rar file is np.
my car is AWD, but I'll look at whatever program you want/have.


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
do it! 
i can shoot you an oem file if you would like. just let me know which ecu you have. you will also need to be able to open a .rar file. 
I'd like to do the same thing. I have some assembly experience and would like to take a look. If you could get me an AWW file, that would be awesome.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (T3hD0gg)*

ecu code helps. not engine code.


----------



## sn34r (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*

I'll have a look when I get home from work.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (sn34r)*

good luck ppl















havent you ppl ever heard of kwp2000?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

^ Have you used the kwp2000?
The word is it doesn't work, but thats the word from people whose pockets would hurt if it did work.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_^ Have you used the kwp2000?
The word is it doesn't work, but thats the word from people whose pockets would hurt if it did work.

kwp2k works, just not the cheap ebay product. for a genuine, they are pricey.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*










_Quote, originally posted by *turborabbit* »_I make tools for hobbysts. Each my tool supports only one family of ecus, so price could be kept low. My tool requires only simple K-line (vagcom 311/409) adapter and ECU plug. It is based on freeware software, so the whole cost is custom written read/write scripts and detailed documentation. If you have your own ecu plug and comport k-line adapter cost is 400eur, if you need plug and adapter it's 500eur. tool works with all me7.5 1.8T ecus (but doesnt work with old drive-by-cable m3.8 ecus). You will be able to read/write flash and serial eeprom without soldering-desoldering, in boot mode. For extra cost you can have immo-unlocking solution for these ecus (for copying protected soft-swapping ecus)


----------



## sn34r (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

update: I found some stock files after a bit of googling. The processor used in the Bosch ME7 ecu is a Siemens ST10C167 (or something from the 16x family), which disassembles properly in IDA Pro.
Using the Datasheet from the ST10C167, we can get the pinout of the PQFP chip. From there, I (or someone) needs to use their own ECU and a scope/DMM to trace which GPIO pins on the ST10C167 correspond to which sensors in engine. Once that's done, I/O addresses in the disassembled .bin file can be given human-readable names, and the disassembled program will begin to make much more sense.
I googled for such a "map" and found nothing. It's going to take a while, but when it's done hopefully the ME7 program our cars use will be understandable, and therefore modifiable








As a side note, I quickly discovered that whoever compiled the stock program, did not use compiler optimizations for the ST10 family of processors; or in english, the code is unnecessarily ugly!


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (sn34r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sn34r* »_when it's done hopefully the ME7 program our cars use will be understandable, and therefore modifiable








As a side note, I quickly discovered that whoever compiled the stock program, did not use compiler optimizations for the ST10 family of processors; or in english, the code is unnecessarily ugly!









Is there a way to convert to English? I had a ECU file sent to me and honestly as soon as i opened it, I felt defeated... then i saw the 2d/3d images in WinOLS, the 3dmap confused me even more and the 2d map was a bingo for me... Since i have been working with wave type files for audio for sometime now, I felt a lil more comfortable... 
But one thing is forsure, at my IQ level this will take me sometime if i were to do this myself... I guess that goes with whatever you challenge yourself, without help from another source.
but I'm down to earn some great knowledge through hardwork!!
Please feel free to give us valuble info, looks like we need it.... 
We need access to a bosch engineer... anyone know of such person?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

you guys ever heard of a program called
URSoft W32Dasm
It's a Program disassembler/debugger.. I just threw my ECU file in there and this stuff is crazy... but it broke down the hex for me and seems somewhat easier to locate what strings are actual code.. Now iit's all about figuring what that code controls... anyone have some info on this?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (rono1)*

That is all fine and dandy,but you will also have to figure out how to calibrate the ECU,so it is not all about computers and writing code,you have to be able to tune AFR and timing curve as well.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_That is all fine and dandy,but you will also have to figure out how to calibrate the ECU,so it is not all about computers and writing code,you have to be able to tune AFR and timing curve as well.

yes it is, but you have to know what map is which, and how the ecu is assembeled by pulling it apart.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_That is all fine and dandy,but you will also have to figure out how to calibrate the ECU,so it is not all about computers and writing code,you have to be able to tune AFR and timing curve as well.

Step by step, day by day... It's a learning process.. I dont discourage easily..







even though this ish is way out of my league but with a lil perseverance and tons of high iq'd people on our side, we'll nail this.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_
tons of high iq'd people on our side, we'll nail this.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there are tons of engineers on this board, who measure their 8======D on here about useless things (all theory of course) but will stay away from these threads. cracks me up.


----------



## TooSlowToCare (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*

I have nothing to offer as far as coding goes, but if there is some progress made i may can find a spare ecu lying around that i'de be willing to donate in the name of finding an alternative to paying $$$ for a single map.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_who measure their 8======D on here about useless things (all theory of course) but will stay away from these threads. 

hahaha... i've noticed.. oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (rono1)*

up for small 8=D 's


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry Im a noob and trying to figure out what yall r talking about... I dont want to bring up hondas but would this be similar to hondas Uberdata and Chrome... Where you can tune a chip... flash it in a ZIF flash module then drop the chip into the ECU's ZIF socket? Would ever be possible in a BOSCH ECU? IF GIAC, REVO, Unitronic and APR all have made tunes why hasnt some smart dude out there made some free thing already?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_up for small 8=D 's

speak for yourself buddy


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_there are tons of engineers on this board, who measure their 8======D on here about useless things (all theory of course) but will stay away from these threads. cracks me up. 

then there are people like you who come on here and post all kinds of useful info like you just did


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (aprather24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprather24* »_Sorry Im a noob and trying to figure out what yall r talking about... I dont want to bring up hondas but would this be similar to hondas Uberdata and Chrome... Where you can tune a chip... flash it in a ZIF flash module then drop the chip into the ECU's ZIF socket? Would ever be possible in a BOSCH ECU? IF GIAC, REVO, Unitronic and APR all have made tunes why hasnt some smart dude out there made some free thing already? 

Because their software/hardware cost them a lot of money and they won't help you because that money was an investment and now they're collecting the returns.
The maps alone won't help, you need to know what each map does what and also get around checksums. 
There's people in here that know more than what they may want you to beleive they know, and there's people in here that have files for a ton of ecu's.....

Just keeping an eye out


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Paul... do you have any files we can use?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
then there are people like you who come on here and post all kinds of useful info like you just did































paul is right. he always keeps an eye out.


----------

